# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Girlys Journal from Fat to Fit

## GirlyGymRat

Journey should be fun yet challenging and I am determined to see results! 

Current stats: 64 inches, 22% bf (unscientific), between 142 and 145 pounds (up 4% in bf and 10 lbs from my lowest low which I was not able to maintain). At 145, I am 100% natty, have vascularity in lower part of arms/legs and comfortably wearing size small top/size 4 slack/skirt with some definition in my upr abs/sides...minimal. 

Long term goal is to maintain 15  16% BF which should put be around 125 lb. I am less concerned about the scale and more on a look and being able to comfortably maintain. 

Short term goal is to drop BF, especially in belly/abdomen/upper inner thighs. I had dropped 40 lbs after joining this site; however, I over trained and recovery took the better part of a year. My new plan is to build lean muscle all over, focusing on booty, arms and abs. I incorporate weights and cardio, seeking a more balanced approach. I have been recording a starting point for lower and upper body on different equipment and leaning on other members logs to gain lifting knowledge. I am self-proclaimed cardio bunny but MUST weight train to achieve goals. 

My immediate focus is consistency in diet, H20 and training. 

I will post weekly progress / stat updates as well as major mods to diet, training, supplements. My starting point is 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. Cardio 4x per week. Weight Training 3x weekly. Let's do this!

----------


## austinite

Well, thank you for taking my old eyes into consideration. Much appreciated!

Best of luck, GGR. I'll be tuning in.

----------


## DCI

Best of luck GGR will be watching with interest

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I made it a little bigger font for ya! I think size 6. Hope that helps! And thank you for the good luck charm. I know will be a steady challenge but others here have done and are doing it daily. 




> Well, thank you for taking my old eyes into consideration. Much appreciated!
> 
> Best of luck, GGR. I'll be tuning in.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks and much appreciated. Now I have to be accountable! 




> Best of luck GGR will be watching with interest

----------


## bikeral

: Sport11:  :Dancing Banana:  :Party Smiley TAP:  :Doody de Doo:  :Cheers: 


I will be stalking, I mean supporting this thread.

Best of luck GGR

----------


## DCI

Remember it takes time so once you are making progress no matter how slowly its still progress

----------


## ghettoboyd

good luck in reaching your goals..you can do it!... :Afro:

----------


## kelkel

> I will be stalking, I mean supporting this thread.
> 
> Best of luck GGR


X2, er, something like that anyway.

----------


## clarky.

Best of luck ggr not that you'll need it

----------


## tarmyg

Hi ggr,

I added some new pics in your thread to compare and get a BF estimate, maybe it will help you. Big Good Luck, I'll be reading!

~T

----------


## JinNtonic

Good for you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Remember it takes time so once you are making progress no matter how slowly its still progress


Progress will be nice. I took measurements also. Measurements show progress to me quicker then scale. I appreciate the reminder! Thx!!



> good luck in reaching your goals..you can do it!...


Ty Sir! I am surely motivated for tomorrow. I'll be at the gym and weighing every morsel. 



> X2, er, something like that anyway.


 :Waving: 



> Best of luck ggr not that you'll need it


Thx! This is going to be one of the hardest things I have ever done; body starts getting cranky @ 137! LOL



> Hi ggr,
> 
> I added some new pics in your thread to compare and get a BF estimate, maybe it will help you. Big Good Luck, I'll be reading!
> 
> ~T


I couldn't read this on my phone. What I saw looked great! I wish I was taller. Seems the "models" are got some height on me  :Smilie: 




> Good for you.


yeh It's time! and thank you. 



> I will be stalking, I mean supporting this thread.
> 
> Best of luck GGR


Thanks for the push  :Wink:  Arms and cardio tomorrow. Sunday is leg day! Seems a big deal for the fellas to throw up on leg day....can't hardly wait. LOL

----------


## t-dogg

Nice! Now I'm subscribing!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hope you like rollercoaster rides. LOL



> Nice! Now I'm subscribing!

----------


## DCI

Anytime, we are all on a constant changing goal cycle

----------


## RaginCajun

is this what i think it is?

you don't need luck, i have watched you do this before, so do it again!

hope your body allows you to work hard!

get back on the horse and ride!

giddy up!

----------


## --->>405<<---

will be following GGR.. see it through and get it done!  :Smilie:

----------


## WattTimeIsIt

R U gonna be doing Austinite's fat stack? Doubt it based on my sugar craving thread, but i'm wondering to see how it would work on a female.

----------


## t-dogg

> Hope you like rollercoaster rides. LOL




Yes!!! Very much sooooooo!!! I'm a big kid at heart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> is this what i think it is? *YES Smarty Pants. I ran out of excuses!* 
> 
> you don't need luck, i have watched you do this before, so do it again! *Thx Darhling * 
> 
> hope your body allows you to work hard! *I am focused on form and rebuilding. I have lost a lot of strength and have to avoid certain lifts initially, but there are plenty of options to hit same muscle.* 
> 
> get back on the horse and ride!
> 
> giddy up!





> will be following GGR.. see it through and get it done!


 :Smilie:  Thx 405! I appreciate your support!




> R U gonna be doing Austinite's fat stack? Doubt it based on my sugar craving thread, but i'm wondering to see how it would work on a female.


Giggle reports it's working for her and my amazon care package is on its way! I have high expectations for Austinite's Fat Loss stack, although, I would like to increase my overall calories and carbs, just not the chocolate carbs  :Big Grin: 




> Yes!!! Very much sooooooo!!! I'm a big kid at heart


Me too!

----------


## Capebuffalo

:Smilie: . Do what ya do GG

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thank you fellas for the support bc the mental part is sometimes harder then the physical aspect. 

I hit my macros, exceeded my fiber grams; and drank 112 ounces of water! Trained bi/tri/abs and 1 hour of HIIT cardio. Off to a grand start!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx Cape and you're looking HUGE their big guy. You have drive and I can't help but admire that on members!  :Wink:  



> . Do what ya do GG

----------


## DCI

The mental game is the hardest part of all this visualising the progress in your head before you get there always helps me abd something Ihave only learned recently

----------


## RaginCajun

> thank you fellas for the support bc the mental part is sometimes harder then the physical aspect. I hit my macros, exceeded my fiber grams; and drank 112 ounces of water! Trained bi/tri/abs and 1 hour of hiit cardio. Off to a grand start!



bam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Thank you fellas for the support bc the mental part is sometimes harder then the physical aspect. 
> 
> I hit my macros, exceeded my fiber grams; and drank 112 ounces of water! Trained bi/tri/abs and 1 hour of HIIT cardio. Off to a grand start!


That's how you do it. Now rinse and repeat 10,000 times  :Smilie:

----------


## Giggle

Hi there GGR - I'm glad to find your log. We are similar in a lot of ways. Let's do this! I need to get this cut done, and move on to a more fun phase.
Good luck, and follow your heart!
Giggle





> Thank you fellas for the support bc the mental part is sometimes harder then the physical aspect. 
> 
> I hit my macros, exceeded my fiber grams; and drank 112 ounces of water! Trained bi/tri/abs and 1 hour of HIIT cardio. Off to a grand start!

----------


## tarmyg

> ---> SNIPP 1 hour of HIIT cardio. Off to a grand start!


One Hour of HIIT?

Thanks
~T
"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> One Hour of HIIT?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


Prolly closer to 45 of HIIT, 10 min warmup 5 min cool down. 45 min of tabata in a cycle class. Instructor is a typical. Amazing.

http://tabatatraining.org/?p=18

----------


## Giggle

WOW - you're a she-beast!
That's some intense stuff, tabata and HIIT too.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WOW - you're a she-beast!
> That's some intense stuff, tabata and HIIT too.


cycle class incorporates tabata  :Smilie:  This instructor is intense /her recovery between tabata intervals is a flat road sprint. Not all instructors are good. This one is fabulous!

----------


## Capebuffalo

You sound focused. Kill it GG.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You sound focused. Kill it GG.


I think important to start strong to see results as quickly as possible. It's a huge motivator to feel results.  :Smilie: 

Hit macros and increased water yesterday. Weight is down.  :Smilie:  And then life bites  :Frown:  gonna have to take it easy for a week. I figure a week off of lifting, have to modify cardio so don't open some unplanned sutures. Diet has to be tight.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I think important to start strong to see results as quickly as possible. It's a huge motivator to feel results. 
> 
> Hit macros and increased water yesterday. Weight is down.  And then life bites  gonna have to take it easy for a week. I figure a week off of lifting, have to modify cardio so don't open some unplanned sutures. Diet has to be tight.



Set backs and how we deal with them is what makes us who we are. You don't have a set back you have a stepping stone. Head high GG

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Set backs and how we deal with them is what makes us who we are. You don't have a set back you have a stepping stone. Head high GG


Yeh and thx. I was really looking forward to my first leg day!

----------


## t-dogg

> Set backs and how we deal with them is what makes us who we are. You don't have a set back you have a stepping stone. Head high GG



100% agree. You never get better if things don't challenge you.

----------


## Giggle

Ah so sorry GGR. I know you're too tough to let this slow you down!
Hang in there, and make the tweaks that will allow you to make progress in a different area. If I can't do one thing, I'll change and focus on something else, like flexibility or leanness. Then get back to strength or size when I can. 
I sure like Cape's idea of "stepping stones". Nice!




> I think important to start strong to see results as quickly as possible. It's a huge motivator to feel results. 
> 
> Hit macros and increased water yesterday. Weight is down.  And then life bites  gonna have to take it easy for a week. I figure a week off of lifting, have to modify cardio so don't open some unplanned sutures. Diet has to be tight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn babe, must be that pesky ankle.

Heal up and do what ya can to move forward.

We are here for ya

----------


## GirlyGymRat

appreciate all your comments and support. I went outside and screamed at the sky for 2 minutes - made me feel better. I have been considering NOT following doc orders. I wonder if DRs would recommend otherwise if THEY WORKED OUT. :/ 

Weight is down, but in the attempt of full disclosure, I DID eat a Girly's version of the "AL" cheat meal night b4 I started... it seemed like the right thing to do at the time and I do not have any regrets. I know I have a tempting weekend coming up, so am considering pulling back on carbs throughout the week and trying to minimize the impact! 





> Set backs and how we deal with them is what makes us who we are. You don't have a set back you have a stepping stone. Head high GG





> 100% agree. You never get better if things don't challenge you.





> Ah so sorry GGR. I know you're too tough to let this slow you down!
> Hang in there, and make the tweaks that will allow you to make progress in a different area. If I can't do one thing, I'll change and focus on something else, like flexibility or leanness. Then get back to strength or size when I can. 
> I sure like Cape's idea of "stepping stones". Nice!





> Damn babe, must be that pesky ankle.
> 
> Heal up and do what ya can to move forward.
> 
> We are here for ya

----------


## DCI

You'll be fine once you build up slowly to help yourself as best as possible espeically if you have recurring or old injuries. It is tough but keep the head up and you will get there in time.

----------


## bikeral

> I think important to start strong to see results as quickly as possible. It's a huge motivator to feel results. 
> 
> Hit macros and increased water yesterday. Weight is down.  And then life bites  gonna have to take it easy for a week. I figure a week off of lifting, have to modify cardio so don't open some unplanned sutures. Diet has to be tight.


That's too bad. So soon. Don't fret. Do what you can.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That's too bad. So soon. Don't fret. Do what you can.


Yeh. It's only a week or so. Instead I just did cardio.. I was all pumped up for leg day. Lol.

----------


## Times Roman

girly
last time i weighed myself, over a month ago, i was down to 210. some would say, outside this board, that I'm looking good. real thin waist (my 36 waist pants feel real baggy at the belt line). but in here, we all know that represents alot of lost effort. In fact, i suspect, if i had a scale, that i'm under 210. alot of this weight loss was due to illness, and i'll be damned how difficult to get the weight back.

thought i'd check in.

how have you been?

you guys miss me?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Actually, I was just thinking about you 2nite...honestly. I saw your new accommodations and was wondering if there are any females working there. Seems like it would be "delicate" for a female to be holed up with a bunch of men for 3 years. :What?:  

I didn't realize you were THAT sick. I have no problem gaining weight...it's losing in the spots I want and gaining in the other spots. I know....picky picky picky. Stay well!!!




> girly
> last time i weighed myself, over a month ago, i was down to 210. some would say, outside this board, that I'm looking good. real thin waist (my 36 waist pants feel real baggy at the belt line). but in here, we all know that represents alot of lost effort. In fact, i suspect, if i had a scale, that i'm under 210. alot of this weight loss was due to illness, and i'll be damned how difficult to get the weight back.
> 
> thought i'd check in.
> 
> how have you been?
> 
> you guys miss me?

----------


## energizer bunny

Good luck GGR!.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thank you. Appreciate you. 



> Good luck GGR!.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Short term goal is to drop BF, especially in belly/abdomen/upper inner thighs. 
> Long term goal 15% BF. 
> My immediate focus is consistency in diet, H20 and training. 
> 
> I will post weekly progress / stat updates as well as major mods to diet, training, supplements. My starting point is 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. Cardio 4x per week. Weight Training 3x weekly.


*Week 1 Results*
Achieved Macros/Water: 6 of 7 days
Training: 1 Weight/4 Cardio sessions (weight training unplanned hold for another week)
Measurements: less in upr thighs/above knee/calves; all others unchanged
Weight: Down 3 glorious pounds
Notes: Need more food prior to late evening workout sessions. Less hungry when drinking H20 throughout the day. Carb cravings POST evening workout days

Week 2 Plan
Macros unchanged - 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. 
Cardio 4x per week
START Austinite OTC Fast Loss Stack prior to workouts

Glad I didn't delay another moment to start this log!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam!

Progress is progress!

You know the drill!

----------


## bikeral

> *Week 1 Results*
> Achieved Macros/Water: 6 of 7 days
> Training: 1 Weight/4 Cardio sessions (weight training unplanned hold for another week)
> Measurements: less in upr thighs/above knee/calves; all others unchanged
> Weight: Down 3 glorious pounds
> Notes: Need more food prior to late evening workout sessions. Less hungry when drinking H20 throughout the day. Carb cravings POST evening workout days
> 
> Week 2 Plan
> Macros unchanged - 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. 
> ...


Way to go GGR  :7up:

----------


## Giggle

Nice first week - even with the setback.
Keep your focus and think about the changes to come  :0jackson:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bam!
> 
> Progress is progress!
> 
> You know the drill!



Yes and this isn't for those weak in the knees...there are temptations EVERYWHERE. Hoping the Austinite stack steals my sweet tooth! 




> Way to go GGR


I feel good. clothes are starting to feel different and I feel different. 




> Nice first week - even with the setback.
> Keep your focus and think about the changes to come


Thank you!!! This weekend is going to be rough...Halloween parties are always fun but not diet friendly. Food should be ok; haven't had a good wine buzz in months....could be trouble...I will just have to add another cardio b4 and maybe even after. Not the best way...but a way.

----------


## kelkel

I'd like to see this "wine buzz."

----------


## Anxnymous

Ah from your last weight loss this should be nothing! If you can do that than I have full faith in you through this!

----------


## bass

subscribed. I am interested to see how Austinite's Fat Loss Stack will help you, I am liking it so far! wishing you luck GGR.

----------


## Far from massive

Hey GGR just wanted to check in and say good luck, keep on top of the diet whether you have to decrease training from time to time and the changes will come, stray away from the diet and it does not matter how much cardio you do you will gain..IMHO

----------


## GirlyGymRat

buzz just brings out the dominate personality trait....so imagine me with my gf at the club, synchronize dancing to Sister Sledge - We Are Family (Live) (1980) - YouTube 

I request it every time!!!  :Smilie: 

BTW, new avi....she's got some nice .................................................. ....................................bronze ................ :Hmmmm: .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .............hair extension and highlights!  :Wink/Grin: 




> I'd like to see this "wine buzz."

----------


## kelkel

Date, time and location for this girlfriend get together please. I'll send a cake.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ah from your last weight loss this should be nothing! If you can do that than I have full faith in you through this!


well, I am not one for failure and may have set my sights high...shot for the stars...hit the moon!!!




> subscribed. I am interested to see how Austinite's Fat Loss Stack will help you, I am liking it so far! wishing you luck GGR.


Thx Bass! Appreciate your support! I just started the stack and notice a difference. True test is tomorrow......normally eat every carb in sight after the late workout...I have notices a difference. Just don't seem to think about the carbs in the evening. I have high hopes for this stack! 




> Hey GGR just wanted to check in and say good luck, keep on top of the diet whether you have to decrease training from time to time and the changes will come, stray away from the diet and it does not matter how much cardio you do you will gain..IMHO


 :Welcome:  FFM, thanks for stopping by. I expect to have a few setbacks or learning opportunities, food wise...like this weekend. I know I can't possibly workout enuff to create the deficit, but it makes me feel better that I try to make amends so I jumped on the stair master and it made me feel better that I burned 600 calories. 

You are right...don't have to deal with something that didn't happen! Wish I had seen this B4 I enjoyed Friday and Saturday night but I am hoping to report double digit losses by Thanksgiving.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

The non calorie kind.....with a hot dude who jumps out of it since I can't be eating cake carbs  :2nono: 



> Date, time and location for this girlfriend get together please. I'll send a cake.

----------


## bikeral

> The non calorie kind.....with a hot dude who jumps out of it since I can't be eating cake carbs


Pretty sure Kel was offering to jump out of it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pretty sure Kel was offering to jump out of it.


Oh. Now I did not see that. I thought it was going to be a chocolate cake with white buttercream icing and maybe some pink roses. I see him as a traditional cake ordering type of guy! LoL.

----------


## RaginCajun

One day, try four!!!!

Maybe you needed that

----------


## GirlyGymRat

*Week 2 Results*

Not my best showing. 

Achieved Macros/Water: 2 of 7 
Training: 0 Weight/3 Cardio sessions
Measurements: I didn't bother
Weight: unchanged from last week
Notes: Not going to make any progress when not dedicated...duh. I make bad food choices when I am fatigued.

*Week 3 Plan*
same macros - 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. 
Cardio 4x per week/ Weight training 2x and Continue Austinite OTC Fast Loss Stack prior to workouts 
Need to adjust meal timing on late start shift days. Need to get more rest. 

Goal is to hit every macro/every day for one week and I do expect to report a loss for next week

----------


## Capebuffalo

Consistency is key GG. You got this  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Looking good. Keep it up  :Smilie: 

Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I just looked thru your blog. Wow, carbs are very low. I think i would die!



> Looking good. Keep it up 
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Consistency is key GG. You got this


i know.. i hate myself now and I can't even say I enjoyed it THAT much. Consistency really is the key. You said it, FFM says it. Kelkel does it, Marcus.. 

It is the most important part of the equation...I am hoping this the paradigm shift...

----------


## t-dogg

Be like Nike, just do it!  :Wink:

----------


## twitz

> i know.. i hate myself now and I can't even say I enjoyed it THAT much. Consistency really is the key. You said it, FFM says it. Kelkel does it, Marcus.. 
> 
> It is the most important part of the equation...I am hoping this the paradigm shift...


Even if it's an off day, just do what you can. Every effort leads to your final result/goal.

Nice log Girly! Looking forward to seeing you reach your goals!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> i know.. i hate myself now and I can't even say I enjoyed it THAT much. Consistency really is the key. You said it, FFM says it. Kelkel does it, Marcus.. 
> 
> It is the most important part of the equation...I am hoping this the paradigm shift...


Did anyone tell you consistency is key?  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

> Did anyone tell you consistency is key?



Is it? So I shouldn't do 1day on 3months off?

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR. We miss you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sounds simple.....  :Smilie: 



> Be like Nike, just do it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx T. I have learned quite a bit in the past 3 years. Even today, how much more I understand nutrition and how my body responds. It's all good. I am a bit impatient. : /



> Even if it's an off day, just do what you can. Every effort leads to your final result/goal.
> 
> Nice log Girly! Looking* forward to seeing you reach your goals!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

That't not what the big Al was thinking but did make me chuckle. 

QUOTE=t-dogg;6708963]Is it? So I shouldn't do 1day on 3months off?[/QUOTE]

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice Al. Do you like her music? I have her on my play list...alot! And yes I have been avoiding my update for week 3 but Al is onto me.......ITs not the best news and could be worst. 

No Change - Not even an ounce. I would be more disappointed then last week, but I am not for 3 reasons. 
1. The scale is not an accurate indicator of body composition change. Muscle weights more then fat so even tho my weight was unchanged, I suspect I have put on some muscle. Fat also occupies more space and seem my clothes are baggy in the butt/thighs. My booty has gotten smaller so there is no way I have gained fat. 
2. I noticed some definition in my arms and legs and back that I didn't have 3 weeks past! 
3. Several ppl asking if I have lost weight and today, the gay guy in my office say, "G Friend" are you losing weight? I said I am trying but the scale doesn't think so. He says, G friend, you ARE looking thinner. I ask where, He has me turn with my back side towards him and touches the spot between my waist line top of the gluts and says....right HERE! 

I did pirouettes down the aisle all the way to my office. That man has never made me feel so good!!! Just try to beat that! HA!  :Big Grin:  

I hit my macros 5 of 7 days but failed on the 2 days I start late and work out later so I am going to address this by tweaking meal times.

Week 4 Plan
same macros - 1400 cal; 158 g p/105 g c/ 39 g f. 
Cardio 4x per week/ Weight training 3x and Continue Austinite OTC Fast Loss Stack. 




> Hey GGR. We miss you.

----------


## RaginCajun

If you would pirouetted by my office I would have gave ya a lil booty smack!

Like I said before, you've done it in the past, I had no worries!

Don't worry about that pesky scale if others are seeing it and you are feeling it! 

Happy for ya!

----------


## t-dogg

> Sounds simple.....




It is simple. We humans just screw up and make things harder.  :Wink:

----------


## Giggle

That's awesome GGR! 
F the scale - you know that's the truth. It's hard for me too, though, to be honest.
But pay attention to what you see in the mirror...and always count on your friends!

----------


## bikeral

> Nice Al. Do you like her music? I have her on my play list...alot! And yes I have been avoiding my update for week 3 but Al is onto me.......ITs not the best news and could be worst. 
> 
> No Change - Not even an ounce. I would be more disappointed then last week, but I am not for 3 reasons. 
> 1. The scale is not an accurate indicator of body composition change. Muscle weights more then fat so even tho my weight was unchanged, I suspect I have put on some muscle. Fat also occupies more space and seem my clothes are baggy in the butt/thighs. My booty has gotten smaller so there is no way I have gained fat. 
> 2. I noticed some definition in my arms and legs and back that I didn't have 3 weeks past! 
> 3. Several ppl asking if I have lost weight and today, the gay guy in my office say, "G Friend" are you losing weight? I said I am trying but the scale doesn't think so. He says, G friend, you ARE looking thinner. I ask where, He has me turn with my back side towards him and touches the spot between my waist line top of the gluts and says....right HERE! 
> 
> I did pirouettes down the aisle all the way to my office. That man has never made me feel so good!!! Just try to beat that! HA!  
> 
> ...


Glad all is going well. I actually do like her music. I use pandora. Anything from Led Zeppelin to Amy Winehouse to Little Wayne.

----------


## bikeral

Morning GGR. Happy Tuesday.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:  I think tomorrow is going to be the end of a grand week. Just got that feeling.  :Wink:  I had a cheat meal last nite - feeling it today but heading to the gym for a 2 hour workout.  :Wink: . Should be gone just in time for weekly battle of the scale. Lol

----------


## t-dogg

> I think tomorrow is going to be the end of a grand week. Just got that feeling.  I had a cheat meal last nite - feeling it today but heading to the gym for a 2 hour workout. . Should be gone just in time for weekly battle of the scale. Lol



Screw the scale. Just take pictures for yourself.

----------


## Giggle

Hope it turned out to be a great week! I knew you'd kick it in gear.
Let us know.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Screw the scale. Just take pictures for yourself.





> Hope it turned out to be a great week! I knew you'd kick it in gear.
> Let us know.


*3rd week recap:* Scale not showing me any new numbers.  :Icon Pissedoff: 

haven't been taking pictures and will start. Thanks for the reminder TDogg. Weekly pics are more effective motivator. 

Austinite has me straightened out on his OTC fat loss stack. One more week and then i need to take a mandatory 1 week pause. I rather not, but he INSISTS and He might issue me a written warning if I don't take the week off. LOL

3 Strength training/1 yoga/3 cycle/1 - 4 mile run at 10.5 min mile pace - this is the most training i have done in about 1 year - feels good. 

Symmetry - my upr arm / shoulder symmetry is off - very noticeable to me. I need to even this out. 


*ONE MONTH SUMMARY* 
Didn't get serious until second week and after the major cheat weekend.....so it's out of my system now and I hit my stride. 

Down cumulative 2.5 inches. The areas of loss are where I carry fat so this is good sign. It's not in all the areas I want to address, but good start. 

The Austinite Fat loss STACK is awesome for carb cravings. Luv luv luv it!

My look - more toned, arms looking ripped. 
*
Week 5 plan*
hmmmmmm I would really like to see the scale change.....

3 months back I was only eating between 700 - 900 calories on a good day. 1400 is still plan. 

one more week at this macro split and then open to forum suggestions/recommendations.

Plan to have another good week - food, training, water, macros!

----------


## t-dogg

I've only been on the scale once since I started the stack. This is month two now for me. Seeing more results in the ab section on the right side lol. 


Pictures are key. On the scale I went up 2lbs, but I lost a good bit of fatty fat fat. 


Keep going!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I've only been on the scale once since I started the stack. This is month two now for me. Seeing more results in the ab section on the right side lol.
> 
> Pictures are key. On the scale I went up 2lbs, but I lost a good bit of fatty fat fat.
> 
> Keep going!!!!


I am noticing a difference. I  :Heart:  this stack! Ppl are noticing which is even better!!! Several ppl including the gay colleague - commented on my Badinkadink this week. He is very observant and body conscience of himself and others. LOL

My stomach is deflating altho yesterday was rough. I am going to consider it my high carb day and let it at that. 

Today, back to biz!

----------


## bikeral

Where is my fav gym rat?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Where is my fav gym rat?


Been anywhere but the gym. Haven't worked out since last Friday. Crazy busy week at work. Update later this weekend.  :Wink:

----------


## Giggle

I missed you! I love reading your thread.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Some weeks it would be easy to give up if it wasnt for this log and YOU guys and gals keeping me motivated. 

No workout in one week bc I have one of those jobs that makes demands on my time certain weeks. No workouts which I really miss. I feel sooooo much better when I workout. My mood is better, my confidence is lifted, my mind is clearer. 

Weekly food was ok with exception of one day as noted earlier. I come to realize that one bad day and no working out isn't moving me closer to my goal. Water intake was not up to par. Busy at work means not eating and drinking is inconsistent.

Good news is I didn't gain any weight, bad news is I didn't loose any neither. 

Now the other good news. I had LHRemoval this week. Technician sees me mostly undressed and commented on how thinner, tighter and sculpted. I haven't lost an ounce in about a month and i haven't been in for an appt in 2 months. 

This week. Gonna tweak the macros alittle. See what happens. I have a week pause in the fat loss stack from Austinite. And will get in a few workouts this week. 

Appreciate the support. Happy to be looking thinner. Hating my scale. LOL.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Some weeks it would be easy to give up if it wasnt for this log and YOU guys and gals keeping me motivated. 
> 
> No workout in one week bc I have one of those jobs that makes demands on my time certain weeks. No workouts which I really miss. I feel sooooo much better when I workout. My mood is better, my confidence is lifted, my mind is clearer. 
> 
> Weekly food was ok with exception of one day as noted earlier. I come to realize that one bad day and no working out isn't moving me closer to my goal. Water intake was not up to par. Busy at work means not eating and drinking is inconsistent.
> 
> Good news is I didn't gain any weight, bad news is I didn't loose any neither. 
> 
> Now the other good news. I had LHRemoval this week. Technician sees me mostly undressed and commented on how thinner, tighter and sculpted. I haven't lost an ounce in about a month and i haven't been in for an appt in 2 months. 
> ...


sounds like one of my excuses with the work thing, but i understand!

just have to make time for it!

body looking thinner is good, woooot wooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Some weeks it would be easy to give up if it wasnt for this log and YOU guys and gals keeping me motivated. 
> 
> No workout in one week bc I have one of those jobs that makes demands on my time certain weeks. No workouts which I really miss. I feel sooooo much better when I workout. My mood is better, my confidence is lifted, my mind is clearer. 
> 
> Weekly food was ok with exception of one day as noted earlier. I come to realize that one bad day and no working out isn't moving me closer to my goal. Water intake was not up to par. Busy at work means not eating and drinking is inconsistent.
> 
> Good news is I didn't gain any weight, bad news is I didn't loose any neither. 
> 
> Now the other good news. I had LHRemoval this week. *Technician sees me mostly undressed* and commented on how thinner, tighter and sculpted. I haven't lost an ounce in about a month and i haven't been in for an appt in 2 months. 
> ...


I think I need to change jobs.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I think I need to change jobs.


Out of 150 words, YOU focused on those 5 LoL. 

Btw those techs do men as well. Big burly hairy backs. And even legs and chests. Apparently some gals also have very hairy backs, almost beards and some are 2 bills. Pick your poison I guess.

----------


## bikeral

> Out of 150 words, YOU focused on those 5 LoL. 
> 
> Btw those techs do men as well. Big burly hairy backs. And even legs and chests. Apparently some gals also have very hairy backs, almost beards and some are 2 bills. Pick your poison I guess.


Yes, but..........

He got to see you mostly undressed.........

Probably worth it.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think I need to change jobs.


That's what I'm thinking!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you fellas need to think massage therapist  :Wink/Grin:  




> Yes, but..........
> 
> *He* got to see you mostly undressed.........
> 
> Probably worth it.






> That's what I'm thinking!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pulled out the smallest slacks/jeans,Size 2 which I could not ZIP a few months back. 

I can button them and deep knee bend; so wearable. My scale is evil. My clothes don't lie.

----------


## bikeral

> Pulled out the smallest slacks/jeans,Size 2 which I could not ZIP a few months back. 
> 
> I can button them and deep knee bend; so wearable. My scale is evil. My clothes don't lie.


That is fantastic. Thats the results I want. No weight loss, only fat loss.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That is fantastic. Thats the results I want. No weight loss, only fat loss.


Well I guess I that's what's happening but I want that scale to go down too!!!!!!! My measurements have also gone down but not exactly where I want. I must figure out how to get rid of fat in my tummy. I guess it's just consistent diet over time. I need to be more patient.

----------


## kelkel

> Well I guess I that's what's happening but I want that scale to go down too!!!!!!! My measurements have also gone down but not exactly where I want. *I must figure out how to get rid of fat in my tummy*. I guess it's just consistent diet over time. I need to be more patient.


I do house calls in certain situations.

----------


## Giggle

It's my tummy pooch that I can't stand too!
Wish I knew the secret.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's my tummy pooch that I can't stand too!
> Wish I knew the secret.


If lipo was an option. I would suck those tummy fat cells and place right into my booty. No joke.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I do house calls in certain situations.


 And I was sick all weekend with the stomach flu or something I ate. LoL

----------


## bikeral

How is the week treating you GGR?

----------


## bikeral

Happy AlsDay!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How is the week treating you GGR?


I couldn't keep any food in me for 5 days but finally turning the corner. I did weigh in in Wednesday and down 2 lbs but pretty sure it was all fluids. I worked out one day, extremely fatigued and think it prolonged my recovery.  :Frown: 
I am going to take another 2 days off and pickup a more normal diet/training. 

Staring back on the austinite OTC fat loss stack  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

So, are you fat or fit at the minute? Or somewhere in between? Fat fit? Fit fat?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

in the big picture fit!  :Smilie:  But I am *not content !!!* I have one fat spot that bugs me to no end and there is no other option but diet and exercise. I have been working on both. Becoming more purposeful, but haven't found the answer, yet. 

I don't see anything wrong with wanting to improve. In the last several months I have increased calories by 500 and lost 9 pounds but I do seem to be stuck.  :Frown: 

Recently discovered I am carb sensitive - I have always suspected this, especially since I am diabetic (genetically predisposed). It is becoming more clear to me that I must eliminate certain carbs, reduce carb % and/or find the carbs that don't make me sick. 

Many members have had amazing results with carb cycling - 405 had recommended this approach for me. Your thoughts???

----------


## bikeral

I've always wanted to try carb cycling myself due to 405's great results. Just can't seem to let go of carbs. I may be in love with carbs.  :Smilie:

----------


## Giggle

You feeling any better? I hope so!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

not yet, hoping to turn the corner. working out hasn't been an option, but hopefully soon.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BTW, Dietary changes made in the past 3months account for good news in the fasting BW front and drastic reduction in hemoglobin A1c points to the chromium taken in the last month prior to blood draw. The change is so significant from prior results, doctor instructed me to keep doing whatever I am doing!! 

I am following Austinite protocol in this thread from supplement forum. 

http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...oducts-34.html

----------


## Giggle

I didn't know Chromium would drop the hemoglobin A1C?
I should spend more time reading in that thread!

Sure hope you turn the corner soon! It's been a long time.

----------


## DCI

> Glad all is going well. I actually do like her music. I use pandora. Anything from Led Zeppelin to Amy Winehouse to Little Wayne.


Sounds like my ipod lol

Sounds like you have had an interesting few weeks glad to hear its coming good though

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sounds like my ipod lol
> 
> Sounds like you have had an interesting few weeks glad to hear its coming good though


I think biker al likes Rihanna more then me! Lol. 

The cough and drainage is misery. Hoping to get back to gym on Thxgiving. There's a cycle class in the morning.  :Smilie: .

----------


## GirlyGymRat



----------


## DCI

> I think biker al likes Rihanna more then me! Lol. 
> 
> The cough and drainage is misery. Hoping to get back to gym on Thxgiving. There's a cycle class in the morning. .


Nothing wrong with certain rihanna tracks lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Only spotted your post now, hope you are better now

----------


## Giggle

Happy thanksgiving GGR!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i am still alive and holding onto both lungs LOL. i have been out of the gym for almost a month and feel like a blob. looking forward to any kind of workout….even driving by the gym would be nice.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Happy thanksgiving GGR!


Thx Giggle. I pretty much like to forget about this November….been feeling like crap for most of it. Hope your Thanksgiving treated you well!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Back to the gym finally! I did a cycle class and finished. Time to get back to biz!!! Yayyyyy

----------


## tarmyg

Congrats on being back :-)

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bikeral

> Back to the gym finally! I did a cycle class and finished. Time to get back to biz!!! Yayyyyy


Weeeeeeeeeeee. Awesome GGR. Glad you are back.  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back to the gym finally! I did a cycle class and finished. Time to get back to biz!!! Yayyyyy


I know you adore your cycle class!

Glad to know the ankle is getting better!

Giddy up!

----------


## Giggle

Awesome that;s good news! So glad to hear that you're better.

----------


## bikeral

Go GGR Go!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks everyone. (I can't see to reply with multiple quotes anymore) but do want to acknowledge you. You r a great support system. 

I squeezed in 3 cardio sessions this week. They are getting easier and I am carrying tissues with me cuz I am not quite 100%. I am trying to sweat the last bit out of me today. LoL

My diet has been better this week. I was eating a lot of more soup ( chicken noodle, hot and sour, anything spicy to help with sinus) and not hitting protein macro at all. Not even close. I lost more LBM in arms and upper legs. I plan to train arms today. For the next week I will be training as much as possible and then taking at least 2 months off. Not by choice.

----------


## DCI

Sounds good you are getting back into it hopefully the new week you will be better

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sounds good you are getting back into it hopefully the new week you will be better


I luv working out and I really miss it. I am a better person in many ways bc I workout.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sunday seems like a great day for my first attempt at weight training. 

10 min warmup and then this. 
Leg

Straight leg dead lifts 60# 12 x 3 sets. Easy. 
Leg press 175# 12x 3 sets Add next time. 
Leg curls. 50# 10x 3 sets We found my weakness. Dang the last set was hard. 
Standing calf. 45# 12X easy except for cankle. Lol. 
Angled leg press. 180 12x 3 set. Last set was killer and I was alittle wobbly after this. Kinda lightheaded too. 
Outer Hip abduction. 145lbs 12 rep 3 sets. Tough. 
Inner Hip abduction. 130 135 135 12x
squats. Couldn't finish the squat. Maybe should have started with these. 
Leg raises. And some bicep curls and tris on way to the showers.  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Seems like a lot to start off with but you are really making a decent recovery from being sick. Let us know how you are feeling tomorrow after legs, for me this is the best judge of how the session went

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Seems like a lot to start off with but you are really making a decent recovery from being sick. Let us know how you are feeling tomorrow after legs, for me this is the best judge of how the session went


I know it was alot and i am already feeling alittle sore if that is even possible And I am starving! I ate b4. Not much but enuff!

----------


## DCI

If you feel sore now tomorrow will be even more interesting lol sounds good. Feed and relax now it'll help your recovery  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If you feel sore now tomorrow will be even more interesting lol sounds good. Feed and relax now it'll help your recovery


I am going to soak in the tub with Dead Sea salts. I can barely walk DOWN the stairs. It's not been but an hour. Lol.

----------


## DCI

> I am going to soak in the tub with Dead Sea salts. I can barely walk DOWN the stairs.  It's not been but an hour. Lol.


Lol the bath will help a lot  :Smilie:  after serious leg days, I find it hard to press the clutch in the car lol

----------


## Giggle

You'll know it was great when you have trouble sitting in the restroom!!

----------


## DCI

> You'll know it was great when you have trouble sitting in the restroom!!


Lmao we have all been there

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You all can weigh in.

My quads feel like bricks
the backs of my knees are tight
Hurts to sit 
And I couldn't wear my heels because big toe is a fabulous shade of purple and quite swollen. Actually I still can't bend it yet. 

I finished a one hour cycle class today and decided back and chest can wait till tomorrow.  :Big Grin:  after another Dead Sea salt soak tonite.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> You all can weigh in. My quads feel like bricks the backs of my knees are tight Hurts to sit And I couldn't wear my heels because big toe is a fabulous shade of purple and quite swollen. Actually I still can't bend it yet. I finished a one hour cycle class today and decided back and chest can wait till tomorrow.  after another Dead Sea salt soak tonite.


Who did you kick?

Try to stretch after your relaxing soak.

----------


## DCI

What rc said. I was thinking my prediction wpuld be right worse today lol keep moving it always helps me to recover faster I notice in work if I sit for a long time I can feel my legs lock up

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Who did you kick?
> 
> Try to stretch after your relaxing soak.


A 10# plate. Lol. I will try to stretch after.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What rc said. I was thinking my prediction wpuld be right worse today lol keep moving it always helps me to recover faster I notice in work if I sit for a long time I can feel my legs lock up


Yeh I figured it was gonna be ugly today. I can either climb stairs or take elevator to the ladies room. Tempting today - hahahahaha 

I actually enjoy the sore/tightness. Means I worked it. Luv that!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Didn't think it could get any worst. Imagine my surprise. It's all good. 

luv feeling worked over by the gym!

----------


## bikeral

> Didn't think it could get any worst. Imagine my surprise. It's all good. 
> 
> luv feeling worked over by the gym!


I love the sore feeling. Has become an old friend. Great to see you back.

----------


## Giggle

Sounds like you really did it up good! Soak, stretch, and repeat...

----------


## DCI

> Yeh I figured it was gonna be ugly today. I can either climb stairs or take elevator to the ladies room. Tempting today - hahahahaha 
> 
> I actually enjoy the sore/tightness. Means I worked it. Luv that!


Same the pain just reminds me of the effort that was put into the work out and strive again harder. Always take the stairs it helps a lot more lol

----------


## bikeral

GGR where you at? Hopefully in the gym.

----------


## Times Roman

shit!

i should start a thread....

"Roman's journey from trim to a skinny mutha fukker"

freaking 204 on the scale this morning...!

----------


## bikeral

> shit!
> 
> i should start a thread....
> 
> "Roman's journey from trim to a skinny mutha fukker"
> 
> freaking 204 on the scale this morning...!


204??? I remember you were going for 250lbs. Everything OK?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 204??? I remember you were going for 250lbs. Everything OK?


I know. This is alot of muscle loss. What's going on TR?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR where you at? Hopefully in the gym.


Hi AL! Was at the gym Tuesday! And going after work. Today is the first day I could walk without pain from Leg day. I will have to pickup cardio next few days bc of Christmas party wine. Lol

----------


## bikeral

> Hi AL! Was at the gym Tuesday! And going after work. Today is the first day I could walk without pain from Leg day. I will have to pickup cardio next few days bc of Christmas party wine. Lol


Great to hear that. Be surprised how much you can eat if you do enough cardio. I am never hungry and still drop weight and BF every week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yeah I am guilty. 


Looking cut in your av!!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Hello GGR  :Welcome:

----------


## bikeral

> Yeah I am guilty. 
> 
> 
> Looking cut in your av!!!


Thanks, getting there. Slow and steady.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hello GGR


 :Welcome:  And u making me nervous for some reason...like I committed a rule violation like over lifting on leg day. Truly it was a newbie mistake.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks, getting there. Slow and steady.


Not many newbies have seen your b4 pics. Lol.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> And u making me nervous for some reason...like I committed a rule violation like over lifting on leg day. Truly it was a newbie mistake.


Lmao that's what I get for trying to be supportive.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lmao that's what I get for trying to be supportive.


Having some fun with ya. Lol I appreciate Rhe support. 

I am kinda in a holding pattern now. Altho everyone is telling me how much thinner I look. I kinda stopped (I actually did lol) tracking my macros everyday and been eating healthy but probably not perfect split. I have been avoiding the pitfalls of the holiday season and my coworkers stopped inviting me to eat the "designer" cupcakes they tote into the office. 

My clothes are fitting well but I have been avoiding the scale. I hate that scale. I have some definition in my butt checks. Still have definition in my legs and vascular in my arms. Not Kelkel veins lol.

----------


## Times Roman

> 204??? I remember you were going for 250lbs. Everything OK?





> I know. This is alot of muscle loss. What's going on TR?


i think i'm ok now. yes, was around 250lbs. 14% bf, not great, but not a slouch either. was sick in may, then moved to afghanistan and that was about it for me. got sick again. lasted for over two months this last time. never figured out what happened.

third world countries SUCK when it comes to diseases and staying healthy. 

thanks for the concern.

signed....

Skinny as Shit Roman

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i think i'm ok now. yes, was around 250lbs. 14% bf, not great, but not a slouch either. was sick in may, then moved to afghanistan and that was about it for me. got sick again. lasted for over two months this last time. never figured out what happened.
> 
> third world countries SUCK when it comes to diseases and staying healthy.
> 
> thanks for the concern.
> 
> signed....
> 
> Skinny as Shit Roman


Wow. That's a lot of size. Will you be able to start rebuilding.  :Smilie:

----------


## AD

> Having some fun with ya. Lol I appreciate Rhe support. 
> 
> I am kinda in a holding pattern now. Altho *everyone is telling me how much thinner I look.* I kinda stopped (I actually did lol) tracking my macros everyday and been eating healthy but probably not perfect split. I have been avoiding the pitfalls of the holiday season and my coworkers stopped inviting me to eat the "designer" cupcakes they tote into the office. 
> 
> My clothes are fitting well but I have been avoiding the scale. I hate that scale. I have some definition in my butt checks. Still have definition in my legs and vascular in my arms. Not Kelkel veins lol.


no pics?  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> no pics?


Rather to be contest ready b4 I post pics. It will be a few months b4 I start training hard and i know i will drop weight as soon as I start running 7-8 miles at least 2x week. It will in time. I have some work to so we are months away from pics.  :Smilie:

----------


## AD

i miss having a Girly pics thread  :Frown:

----------


## tarmyg

> Rather to be contest ready b4 I post pics. It will be a few months b4 I start training hard and i know i will drop weight as soon as I start running 7-8 miles at least 2x week. It will in time. I have some work to so we are months away from pics.


Hate running with a passion  :Smilie:  Give me a an elliptical and I am all in!

~T

----------


## DCI

> Hate running with a passion  Give me a an elliptical and I am all in!
> 
> ~T


Same running is hilariously boring

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I know guys.I rather not like running but I have to condition for it. I will be running outside which makes it a little more interesting. I have NO desire to run a full marathon. I could probably tolerate a half but still no desire. That's not on any lifetime list of mine.  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Ohh we are not knocking you for doing the running, I get it, I run the odd time but I prefer the crosstrainer myself.

----------


## Times Roman

> Wow. That's a lot of size. Will you be able to start rebuilding.


it will be a slow process. need to gradually rebuild strength so as not to incur an injury....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> it will be a slow process. need to gradually rebuild strength so as not to incur an injury....


By summer then!!!!

----------


## Giggle

Hey GGR -
I read your interview with Marcus. That was really great! And you're hilarious as well as insightful. Very nice.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR -
> I read your interview with Marcus. That was really great! And you're hilarious as well as insightful. Very nice.


Thanks for your kind comments.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sometimes life throws us some speed bumps... And Had one come my way. Doc orders no working out for 2 months. Nothing. No cardio of any kind. No lifting weights. I can breath and walk. No jogging no elliptical. Think couch potato.  :Cry:  

So thinking about severely restricting calories and running low dose var. 2.5mg. Thoughts???

----------


## AD

> Sometimes life throws us some speed bumps... And Had one come my way. Doc orders no working out for 2 months. Nothing. No cardio of any kind. No lifting weights. I can breath and walk. No jogging no elliptical. Think couch potato.  
> 
> So thinking about severely restricting calories and running low dose var. 2.5mg. Thoughts???


what made the doc give such an instruction??

----------


## mockery

If i couldn't work out for a period of time i would look to doing pilates and yoga.

if you can walk, go walk on the treadmill with your gym clothes on and keep the mental game alive.

I would go see a osteo or a sports medicine dr for a second opinion

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> what made the doc give such an instruction??


Bc we had a date in the OR.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If i couldn't work out for a period of time i would look to doing pilates and yoga.
> 
> if you can walk, go walk on the treadmill with your gym clothes on and keep the mental game alive.
> 
> I would go see a osteo or a sports medicine dr for a second opinion


I can walk. Nothing more. :/

----------


## tarmyg

> I can walk. Nothing more. :/


That is terrible. Hope you feel better soon!

~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## AD

> Bc we had a date in the OR.


What sort of surgery needs 2 months of inactivity as preparation?

Or do you mean you just had another surgery? !

----------


## Giggle

Oh GGR! I'm so sorry. You've had such a rotten year - I wish I could fix it for you.
The gym will always be there when you get ready. Take care of yourself.

----------


## bikeral

Get well soon. Take care and stay positive.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What sort of surgery needs 2 months of inactivity as preparation?
> 
> Or do you mean you just had another surgery? !


Sadly yes. Bad things happen to good ppl.  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh GGR! I'm so sorry. You've had such a rotten year - I wish I could fix it for you.
> The gym will always be there when you get ready. Take care of yourself.


 This has almost beat me down. Almost.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Get well soon. Take care and stay positive.


Staying positive and keeping it in perspective.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If i couldn't work out for a period of time i would look to doing pilates and yoga.
> 
> if you can walk, go walk on the treadmill with your gym clothes on and keep the mental game alive.
> 
> I would go see a osteo or a sports medicine dr for a second opinion


It is mental. I won't be able to stay away for long.......

----------


## AD

> Sadly yes. Bad things happen to good ppl.


take care Girl, the gym is always there. health is more important. be safe and injury-free.

----------


## DCI

Sorry to read that ggr get well soon never give up

----------


## Giggle

Hi there - just checking in on you. Hope you're on the mend and had a nice Christmas.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks for the encouragement. whining off pain meds and other meds that just mess me up. 2 weeks down. 6 weeks to go b4 doc even will start to have a convo about the inside of a gym. 

Planning on walking on the treadmill tomorrow. Looking forward to that!  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Progress is always good, even walking on a thread mill is one step on the road to hopefully being better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Progress is always good, even walking on a thread mill is one step on the road to hopefully being better.


I feel bloated and lethargic. And it's taking a toll on my credit card lol.

----------


## DCI

Lol, thats from all the food over Xmas. I felt like that the 26th but kicked back into the normal routine yesterday feel more alive now and didn't sleep all day. 

Lol, well if your buying I'll have some new gym gear  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lol, thats from all the food over Xmas. I felt like that the 26th but kicked back into the normal routine yesterday feel more alive now and didn't sleep all day.
> 
> Lol, well if your buying I'll have some new gym gear


I am sleeping most of the day from meds. Feel like a couch potato. 

Shoes is my weakness. I was looking for hours and found some beautiliious pumps. It's hard buying and walking in heels with my broken big toe. Taking a while to heal. Still fat and red but I can bend it now. LoL

----------


## DCI

Easily done to feel like that once you get into the rut of watching tv etc. 

Lol, my weakness is car parts and speakers, end up spending a fotune on both which are both valueless when you try and re sell them. Ouch on the toe that is normally the worst one to break too pain wise.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Easily done to feel like that once you get into the rut of watching tv etc.
> 
> Lol, my weakness is car parts and speakers, end up spending a fotune on both which are both valueless when you try and re sell them. Ouch on the toe that is normally the worst one to break too pain wise.


But I broke my toe during my first leg workout (plate fell off the rack) so it's a special!  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

> But I broke my toe during my first leg workout (plate fell off the rack) so it's a special!


Ouchy, that is one thing I always am wary about when I am taking plates off the squat bar in the Gym, it was bad enough when a plate flipped over onto my foot one time can only imagine the pain of a broken toe ooowww

----------


## GirlyGymRat

At least i didn't loose the toe nail and mess up my pedicures for 8 months especially with spring around the corner  :Smilie:  

DCI, I gotta thank you. after laying around the couch for 2 weeks, I decided to get my butt to the gym. my goal is treadmill for 6 miles with some incline. it didn't help that I ate 2 cookies last night (for dinner) but it is time for me to get my head back in the game. Needed that push! 




> Ouchy, that is one thing I always am wary about when I am taking plates off the squat bar in the Gym, it was bad enough when a plate flipped over onto my foot one time can only imagine the pain of a broken toe ooowww

----------


## DCI

Lol, it is all about the pedicure haha. 

You're welcome, glad to be of help just take it step by step and you will be amazed how quickly you get on  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> But I broke my toe during my first leg workout (plate fell off the rack) so it's a special!


I posted a pic of a black toe a while back. Dropped a dumbbell and it bounced on my toe.

----------


## RaginCajun

> But I broke my toe during my first leg workout (plate fell off the rack) so it's a special!


Ouch!

Can you still wear your stilettos? Do you just squish that swollen toe in there?

Hope ya heal up soon

Happy New Year!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ouch!
> 
> Can you still wear your stilettos? Do you just squish that swollen toe in there?
> 
> Hope ya heal up soon
> 
> Happy New Year!


ThX bud. My big toe is not happy. There are pairs I can't wear. It's been slim pickings in the shoe closet  :Smilie: .

----------


## GirlyGymRat

80 minutes on treadmill. 

Someone pls shoot me. What a boring way to spend 80 minutes!!!

----------


## Igifuno

I'm going to have to catch up on your log GGR. 

Way to go on the 80 though. Watch a good movie on your tablet or phone!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 80 minutes on treadmill. Someone pls shoot me. What a boring way to spend 80 minutes!!!


What if someone was chasin ya, would that help spice it up some?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm going to have to catch up on your log GGR.
> 
> Way to go on the 80 though. Watch a good movie on your tablet or phone!


I will save u the boring story. Lost 40 lbs after joining here. Over trained, lots of injuries and lots of surgeries. Lots of surgeries. The last time I felt good about my body was in August/sept 2012 right b4 I had my last 5 surgeries including rotator cuff/bicep and non arthroscopic ankle. 


i want this back and more. I just haven't stay healthy long enough to make any more progress. I am on another hiatus,hopefully only for another 2 months of only walking. Boring. 

So putting a positive spin on this, I will be plotting my lifting routine since I never really did much other then the group fitness workouts at the gym which isn't enough for me anymore. 

Honestly. Alot of females would luv to have my figure but I am not satisfied. Booty too small and waist too thick imho. I can figure out the arms and the legs. It's the genetically given midsection and lack of hips that drive me bananas. I have gear set aside waiting for the right time. I need to cut first. It's harder when I am limited in working out.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What if someone was chasin ya, would that help spice it up some?


Depends on the who. Lol

----------


## bikeral

> 80 minutes on treadmill. 
> 
> Someone pls shoot me. *What a boring way to spend 80 minutes!!*!


I usually text hot women when I'm doing cardio. Time flies right by.  :Wink:

----------


## Igifuno

> I will save u the boring story. Lost 40 lbs after joining here. Over trained, lots of injuries and lots of surgeries. Lots of surgeries. The last time I felt good about my body was in August/sept 2012 right b4 I had my last 5 surgeries including rotator cuff/bicep and non arthroscopic ankle. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147348"/> i want this back and more. I just haven't stay healthy long enough to make any more progress. I am on another hiatus,hopefully only for another 2 months of only walking. Boring. So putting a positive spin on this, I will be plotting my lifting routine since I never really did much other then the group fitness workouts at the gym which isn't enough for me anymore. Honestly. Alot of females would luv to have my figure but I am not satisfied. Booty too small and waist too thick imho. I can figure out the arms and the legs. It's the genetically given midsection and lack of hips that drive me bananas. I have gear set aside waiting for the right time. I need to cut first. It's harder when I am limited in working out.


I had no idea what you've been through. Sounds like a a real sh*t ride.. Sorry.  :Frown: 

You're still in there which is important. You haven't let it consume you, which I'm sure has been challenging. 

Goals are in place and you know what you want. You're being careful with yourself and gaining strength. Great to hear. 

I'll be following. Keep it up and looking forward to seeing your progress!!

----------


## AD

> I'm going to have to catch up on your log GGR.
> 
> Way to go on the 80 though. Watch a good movie on your tablet or phone!


Same. I watch movies and tv series on my phone.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Same. I watch movies and tv series on my phone.


I don't watch tv (nothing really worth my precious time) but the movie idea is great option. Thx!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

90 minutes on treadmill some 650 calories if believe the counter. It was easier today ppl watching all the New Years resolution crowd.  :Smilie:  

60% of New Years resolutions are forgotten after 2 weeks. Sadly. Most ppl want to get healthy. Stop smoking, lose weight. Kinda sad.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 90 minutes on treadmill some 650 calories if believe the counter. It was easier today ppl watching all the New Years resolution crowd.  60% of New Years resolutions are forgotten after 2 weeks. Sadly. Most ppl want to get healthy. Stop smoking, lose weight. Kinda sad.


Datta girl!

Happy New Year, may it be injury free!!!!

----------


## Giggle

Hope it's a good one!!
May you heal up fast.

----------


## DCI

Great job ggr, and threadmills are boring all right  :Frown:

----------


## Igifuno

90 minutes nice work. I like the eliptical over the tmill (particularly when I'm bulking) as its easier on the knees/hips.

----------


## bikeral

Where's my girl? Keep us updated on your workouts.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Where's my girl? Keep us updated on your workouts.


I didn't workout yesterday and then spent too much time in the lounge and then gets in trouble.bad girly. Bad girly. LoL 

I am tread-milling it after work tonight, tomorrow. 
And I gained 5ish pounds in the last several weeks that I am stripping off. Gain quickly. Loose quickly. Those pounds are just from drinking too much champagne and wine. 

I have been doing alot of thinking about what diet strategy I should be using. Reading others logs and the stickies. I am thinking more and more about carb cycling. Thinking. I am far from being a lazy person just to get that out there lol carb cycling seems to take more effort. I am looking forward to being released for more then just walking. 

I have been getting inspired by Marcus diary. Those guys are in the game for something totally different but they sure do work hard and have the same but different struggles. Kinda comforting to know that I am not alone.

----------


## bikeral

> I didn't workout yesterday and then spent too much time in the lounge and then gets in trouble.bad girly. Bad girly. LoL 
> 
> I am tread-milling it after work tonight, tomorrow. 
> And I gained 5ish pounds in the last several weeks that I am stripping off. Gain quickly. Loose quickly. Those pounds are just from drinking too much champagne and wine. 
> 
> I have been doing alot of thinking about what diet strategy I should be using. Reading others logs and the stickies. I am thinking more and more about carb cycling. Thinking. I am far from being a lazy person just to get that out there lol carb cycling seems to take more effort. I am looking forward to being released for more then just walking. 
> 
> I have been getting inspired by Marcus diary. Those guys are in the game for something totally different but they sure do work hard and have the same but different struggles. Kinda comforting to know that I am not alone.


I've toyed with the carb loading idea. maybe someday if I hit plateau. Do what you can for now. I lost a bunch of weight just walking. Been doing the Marcus HIT style lifting for a while myself. I really love it.

You are not alone.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I've toyed with the carb loading idea. maybe someday if I hit plateau. Do what you can for now. I lost a bunch of weight just walking. Been doing the Marcus HIT style lifting for a while myself. I really love it.
> 
> You are not alone.


I should save the carb cycling for later then. Good advice!!! Thx!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

80 min treadmill steep incline. Great food intake today. Finishing up with a PWO shake with some oats. Yayyyyyy!!!!!

----------


## Igifuno

Way to end the day GGR. When you workout late night do you wake up starving?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Way to end the day GGR. When you workout late night do you wake up starving?


First time I EVER worked out that late but I have to get rid of the holiday indiscretions - quickly. 

I am always more hungry on every Monday bc I cheat on weekends. I used to have my cheat meal during the week and need to go back to that strategy. There's just more opportunity for me eat less clean on the weekend.  :Frown:  

Off to the gym again. More work to be done.

----------


## bikeral

> First time I EVER worked out that late but I have to get rid of the holiday indiscretions - quickly. 
> 
> I am always more hungry on every Monday bc I cheat on weekends. I used to have my cheat meal during the week and need to go back to that strategy. There's just more opportunity for me eat less clean on the weekend.  
> 
> Off to the gym again. More work to be done.


Now you are it in full swing. Way to go.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Now you are it in full swing. Way to go.


Back again today. 90 min incline treadmill just shy of 750 cals and some 5 miles. And now I am hungry!!! Salad with tuna and maybe even a little sweet potato. 

I need more music/movies. :/

----------


## DCI

Good job, house music mixes always help me when doing long cardio as the montanny help with the montanny of cardio lol films lawless is good, snitch is decent, two guns was surprisingly good

----------


## Igifuno

> First time I EVER worked out that late but I have to get rid of the holiday indiscretions - quickly. 
> 
> I am always more hungry on every Monday bc I cheat on weekends. I used to have my cheat meal during the week and need to go back to that strategy. There's just more opportunity for me eat less clean on the weekend.  
> 
> Off to the gym again. More work to be done.


I'm starving in the morning if I workout late. It also seems like if I eat late (whether I workout or not) I'm more hungry in the morning.. weird.

----------


## tarmyg

> Back again today. 90 min incline treadmill just shy of 750 cals and some 5 miles. And now I am hungry!!! Salad with tuna and maybe even a little sweet potato. 
> 
> I need more music/movies. :/


90 minutes, damn, sucker for punishment aye? ;-)

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back again today. 90 min incline treadmill just shy of 750 cals and some 5 miles. And now I am hungry!!! Salad with tuna and maybe even a little sweet potato. I need more music/movies. :/


Shazaam, 90 minutes!

Hope ya healin up

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR -
> I read your interview with Marcus. That was really great! And you're hilarious as well as insightful. Very nice.


Hey giggle...I missed this post and wanted to thank you for the kind words. Means a lot coming from someone I admire. You workout hard!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good job, house music mixes always help me when doing long cardio as the montanny help with the montanny of cardio lol films lawless is good, snitch is decent, two guns was surprisingly good


I am not familiar with house music mixes....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm starving in the morning if I workout late. It also seems like if I eat late (whether I workout or not) I'm more hungry in the morning.. weird.


Well. I am hungry most of the time. I am always cutting bc I really have an obese gal living inside wanting to come out of the closet. So to speak...hahahahaha.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 90 minutes, damn, sucker for punishment aye? ;-)
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
> Trophy Husband - a countdown timer


Yes. I am actually taking today off but will be back tomorrow. Altho it's hard to tie up a treadmill for 90 minutes on Monday in January. The gym is soooooooo crowded in Jan and most busy on Monday.  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Shazaam, 90 minutes!
> 
> Hope ya healin up


Better ED!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Watching diet and collected enuff courage to weigh myself. The holiday # almost gone and within striking distance. Still only treadmill which is killing me. 

Why is that the really smelly guys show up next to me in the rows and rows and rows of treadmills. Empty treadmills.  :Angry:

----------


## DCI

Great to hear you are making progress don't worry smelly people seem to hang around everyone at the gym unfortunetly

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great to hear you are making progress don't worry smelly people seem to hang around everyone at the gym unfortunetly


Trying to re prioritize my life. Get focus on what matters most. 

Friday after work stair master for 600 calories. 

This morning for 750 calories. Trying to undo playoff party.  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Great to hear GGR  :Smilie:  you will get there. 

Youtube, Carl Cox, Laidback Luke and have a listen to their music. If that fails, Metallica, Pantera are always good work out options lol

----------


## bikeral

Hi GGR

How goes it? PM me with life updates.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am always looking to update my playlist  :Smilie:  Thx!!!




> Great to hear GGR  you will get there. 
> 
> Youtube, Carl Cox, Laidback Luke and have a listen to their music. If that fails, Metallica, Pantera are always good work out options lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happiness is…..getting ready to turn that corner!!!




> Hi GGR
> 
> How goes it? PM me with life updates.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Thanks for the motivation. Glad to know someone else is suffering the boredom of the treadmill - helps me get through it at 6:30 a.m. There was ice everywhere this morning so I had the gym to myself and could crank some tunes. It helped a little. Good luck and keep up the good work!

----------


## Giggle

Hi there! How's it going lately?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for the motivation. Glad to know someone else is suffering the boredom of the treadmill - helps me get through it at 6:30 a.m. There was ice everywhere this morning so I had the gym to myself and could crank some tunes. It helped a little. Good luck and keep up the good work!


Ice. Yikes!!!! If I can get to the gym, I am at the gym! Cardio is my fav little addiction.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there! How's it going lately?


Hi giggle. Things are looking up!!!! Ok to lift with some restrictions on weights, primarily upper body. No fly, no chest press etc. 

i am taking this next mo to increase cardio and reintroduce lifting. I am sooo thrilled that I have nothing on the horizon that should interfere and staying injury free!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hey Girly!

Glad to hear that your injuries are healing up!

Hope the future is full of joy for ya and may you strut your stuff in numerous pairs of new heels!

----------


## -KJ-

> Hi giggle. Things are looking up!!!! Ok to lift with some restrictions on weights, primarily upper body. No fly, no chest press etc. i am taking this next mo to increase cardio and reintroduce lifting. I am sooo thrilled that I have nothing on the horizon that should interfere and staying injury free!!!


Great to hear GGR! Slowly reintroduce it and stay injury free... 

Good luck for the future.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey Girly!
> 
> Glad to hear that your injuries are healing up!
> 
> Hope the future is full of joy for ya and may you strut your stuff in numerous pairs of new heels!


Thx rc!! Luv luv luv my heels.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great to hear GGR! Slowly reintroduce it and stay injury free...
> 
> Good luck for the future.


Thanks KJ! Do u have a active log????

----------


## -KJ-

> Thanks KJ! Do u have a active log????


No log as of yet but I may in a week or 2!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No log as of yet but I may in a week or 2!


Send me a link if you like!

----------


## -KJ-

> Send me a link if you like!


Once it's up and running I will! Cheers GGR

----------


## Giggle

Hey there Girly!
How are things in your world? Well, I hope!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Once it's up and running I will! Cheers GGR


Good. It helps to have a support structure!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey there Girly!
> How are things in your world? Well, I hope!!


Hi Giggle. returned from a long weekend getaway which was awesome but the food was not 'diet' friendly. Little protein high glycemic carbs.  :Frown:  candy, chocolate, mousse cake for snacks. And too much wine and champaign....

I realized I am a different person then I once was. I used to eat that way all the time. Now I find it almost disgusting. 

So I have entered a detox phase and back to healthy living and exercise. May take a few days to work out of my systemI feel like poo

----------


## Reiid13

Hi guys , just wondering : I watched a episode from elliot hulse's 'strengthcamp' on youtube , and he talked about a way to reset your metabolism . I cant remember how it goes but it was something like : 

Drink loads water and eat like just turkey breast/ tuna and brocoli for a few days , then have a clean carb fueled day . 

Just wondering if any sort of detox / metabolism boost thing like this works ?

----------


## Times Roman

> Hi Giggle. returned from a long weekend getaway which was awesome but the food was not 'diet' friendly. Little protein high glycemic carbs.  candy, chocolate, mousse cake for snacks. And too much wine and champaign....
> 
> I realized I am a different person then I once was. I used to eat that way all the time. Now I find it almost disgusting. 
> 
> So I have entered a detox phase and back to healthy living and exercise. May take a few days to work out of my systemI feel like poo


I thought I'd jump in here and get me a girlie fix....

Hey Girlie!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi guys , just wondering : I watched a episode from elliot hulse's 'strengthcamp' on youtube , and he talked about a way to reset your metabolism . I cant remember how it goes but it was something like :
> 
> Drink loads water and eat like just turkey breast/ tuna and brocoli for a few days , then have a clean carb fueled day .
> 
> Just wondering if any sort of detox / metabolism boost thing like this works ?


Consistently eating clean over period of time is one way! 

Gaining muscle another. 

Thermogenics

Out of ideas...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I thought I'd jump in here and get me a girlie fix....
> 
> Hey Girlie!


Girly on one of those bumpy roads but working thru it. Lots of stress and little sleep  :Frown: . I need a workout.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Good news. Down 2 pounds I gained last weekend. Body is Feeling better. Ate super clean but Less calories then should be eating - i have fat reserves so not concerned. 

sadly only time for one workout.  :Frown:  Too much work. :Cry: Glad to have a job.  :Smilie:  I really need my workouts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Hi GGR! Looking good.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi GGR! Looking good.


So was the bar burger I just ate....against my will.  :Smilie:  

run 4 miles on treadmill and opted for a side salad over the fries/sweet potato fries. I figure I am better person cuz I ate the salad. LMBO 

Abs and Cardio yesterday. 75 min on stair master for 775 cal and just under 8 miles. Hurts to cough today. The good kind of hurt.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> So was the bar burger I just ate....against my will.  run 4 miles on treadmill and opted for a side salad over the fries/sweet potato fries. I figure I am better person cuz I ate the salad. LMBO Abs and Cardio yesterday. 75 min on stair master for 775 cal and just under 8 miles. Hurts to cough today. The good kind of hurt.


75 min on the stair climber!!

Who were you trying to chase?  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> So was the bar burger I just ate....against my will.  
> 
> run 4 miles on treadmill and opted for a side salad over the fries/sweet potato fries. I figure I am better person cuz I ate the salad. LMBO 
> 
> Abs and Cardio yesterday. 75 min on stair master for 775 cal and just under 8 miles. Hurts to cough today. The good kind of hurt.


So glad you are back at it. Must be happy.

----------


## Giggle

WOW!
I struggle with 25 minutes on the stairmaster. You are now the Queen! Way to go.



> So was the bar burger I just ate....against my will.  
> 
> run 4 miles on treadmill and opted for a side salad over the fries/sweet potato fries. I figure I am better person cuz I ate the salad. LMBO 
> 
> Abs and Cardio yesterday. 75 min on stair master for 775 cal and just under 8 miles. Hurts to cough today. The good kind of hurt.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So glad you are back at it. Must be happy.


 :Smilie:  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM&feature=kp  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WOW!
> I struggle with 25 minutes on the stairmaster. You are now the Queen! Way to go.


Every once and again I enjoy inflicting my own cardio pain. Legs and ab are sore. Very sore....and I like it. Giggle I secretly read another girl's log for lifting advice  :Smilie: . She's into power lifting.  :Smilie:  and she knows what she is doing with weights.  :Smilie:

----------


## Giggle

You're so funny!
And I'm really glad you are doing better.

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Valentine's Day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You're so funny!
> And I'm really glad you are doing better.


Thx Giggle. Now it gets interesting.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Happy Valentine's Day!


Thx RC! U2!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Seems I am ready to start lifting and running. Nothing holding me back! Time to get serious! Bikini season on its way!

----------


## Giggle

Yea!!!
That's wonderful and I know you are glad to feel like your old self!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yea!!!
> That's wonderful and I know you are glad to feel like your old self!


 :7up:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Catching up. 
Sunday abs and back and 20 min on treadmill 10 min mile pace 

Monday. Abs and 1 hr cycle class 

Tuesday light weights arms, chest, tri, hitt interval cycle class 30 sec steep hill climbs/ 30 sec rest x5 the. 30 sec moderate hit seated / 30 sec rest x5 repeat total of 40 min. Killer leg workout. All power no endurance. 

Food is Not perfect. Not eating enuff. Need to improve water also. 

Wed rest. Going away luncheon. The organizer is a foodie. Big time foodie (code for likes to eat.) I am considering straying from the pack, passing on the pizza and ordering a salad with grilled chicken because I need fuel for my body. 

Thursday is gonna have to be leg day. :P

Friday is abs and shoulders. And hour of cycle class. 

Saturday rest 

Sunday is too far away but certain to so abs and ...

----------


## tarmyg

One thing I will start when I move is classes. I think this will be the perfect way to get my cardio in!

~T

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> One thing I will start when I move is classes. I think this will be the perfect way to get my cardio in!
> 
> ~T


I luv cycle/spin. Never had a "bad" experience!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Life is getting in the way. So I was not able to complete my week on a high note with legs/arm/ab.  :Frown:  

Also my diet sux. Not eating enough throughout day, working out with no fuel and then binging the calories too late in day. Upset tummy, don't feel like eating until lunch. Basically my food cycle is off.

Water is better.  :Smilie:  not perfecto. 

I am tired of putting energy into this cut and not getting results so something has to change. Starting TODAY. 

Mini meals (for some u would call a snack) through out the day every 2 or 2.5 hours. Protein with most every mini meal @ most 3/4 oz of lean protein source from chic/egg white/fish. Limit carb and fat together, basic cutting 101 technique. Most meals will not be re-heated since finding time and finding time to microwave anything is difficult. The only exception to above is breakfast. I rather like my egg whites piping hot and oatmeal cooked  :Smilie:  I am not so concerned with hitting a certain split or cal until I see negative results. 

I am probably going to eat the same food everyday just to simplify my otherwise [email protected]#¥% life at the moment. Measure and weigh once for a day and repeat. 

For a training, going to hit the major muscle groups every week at least once and round off with as much cardio as I can squeeze in through the week. Focus is cutting so incorporate hitt style training. Since my gym is crowded I may have to improvise since ppl hog the equipment while resting/talking on phone/playing words with friends. 

The other option is to give up. I was grocery shopping and running errands. While standing in the long line at ULTA and taking in the view, I can't succumb to the dark side. It's not a pretty. 

Time for legs.

----------


## tarmyg

Keep it up GGR. Things happen but looking at this on a yearly basis you are probably doing excellent!

Stay strong!

~T

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Keep it up GGR. Things happen but looking at this on a yearly basis you are probably doing excellent!
> 
> Stay strong!
> 
> ~T


Well that's the problem. I had to takeover a year off....but all things considered, yes. Could be worst  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Legs Done 
Abs for warmup  :Smilie:  
All @ 15 reps for 3 sets (except last) 

Seated leg press 130 
Hip adduction. 130 Squats in smith. 90 too much for proper form.
Lunges in smith 70 
Seated calf 55 felt the last set
Hack squat 50 x 10 rep. Exhausted. Didn't seem like much 
20 min stair stepper 

Abs and shoulders tomorrow and 1 hr cycle.

----------


## Reiid13

Head up GGR !!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Head up GGR !!


Hey!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just for the record. My legs are sore. (I can hear you guys giggling. LoL). so are my lower abs. Apparently I didn't work the uppers enough. Hahahahaha.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i couldn't squeeze in shoulders and abs. defer to tomorrow. i did get to do cardio - trying to squeeze the lactic acid out of my legs with a cycle class. it was painful for the first 40 minutes; oh, the whole class was 45 min :Welcome:

----------


## Reiid13

> icardio - trying to squeeze the lactic acid out of my legs with a cycle class. it was painful for the first 40 minutes; oh, the whole class was 45 min


 Lmfao , bubble bath always does the trick!

----------


## tarmyg

I have had *huge* success with cold baths right after workout to minimize sore legs.

~T

----------


## JOJO77

I am definitely no stranger to sore muscles. epson salts bath and BCAA's cut my healing time in 1/2... keep up the hard work GYM Girl your an inspiration...

Jo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lmfao , bubble bath always does the trick!


Well I did soak in tub with Dead Sea salts last nite but no bubbles. I am still sore today. But better  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have had huge success with cold baths right after workout to minimize sore legs.
> 
> ~T


the trainer in high school would make us soak shins in ice cold water. Bless u for tolerating cold baths. I am a baby. Need hot bubble baths!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am definitely no stranger to sore muscles. epson salts bath and BCAA's cut my healing time in 1/2... keep up the hard work GYM Girl your an inspiration...
> 
> Jo


I have bcaa but having been taking. Will have to correct. 
I traded in my Epson salts for Dead Sea salts on recommendation of massage therapist. San Francisco salt company.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Worked 16 hrs  :Frown: . No time for workout  :Frown:  . Nite nite  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Worked 16 hrs . No time for workout  . Nite nite


We are in the same boat with regards to work!

I feel ya!

----------


## JOJO77

> Worked 16 hrs . No time for workout  . Nite nite


well you inspired me to go to the gym last night. Even know I was extremely sore from my trainer kicking my ass Monday.... I ran 4km in 30 mins a new record for me  :Smilie: 
and then went on to fall off of the spinbike. LOL note to self make sure straps are on tight  :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## Giggle

Hi there Girly! Just stopping by to see how you're doing.
Looks great - and keep up your hard work!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> We are in the same boat with regards to work!
> 
> I feel ya!


I worked 3 double shifts. If I had a change of clothes and makeup I would have been better off sleeping on the floor. 

2 workouts this week and can barely keep eye we open. I want my life back.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well you inspired me to go to the gym last night. Even know I was extremely sore from my trainer kicking my ass Monday.... I ran 4km in 30 mins a new record for me 
> and then went on to fall off of the spinbike. LOL note to self make sure straps are on tight  LOL


Good job!!! I switched to clips on cycle shoes!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there Girly! Just stopping by to see how you're doing.
> Looks great - and keep up your hard work!!


I wish giggle. Probably another week and half of this crazy schedule. 

But diet has been much better and Eating the smaller meals more frequently seems better suited to my busy schedule. I grilled a bunch of chicken tenderloins and ate them everyday. I notice less bloating. 

If I can ever get my food and workout schedule working together at same time....

----------


## Giggle

YOU WILL!
It will all come together. 
I read above you got promoted to clip on shoes. Woo hoo - that's great. Did you notice a big difference? My husband loves them.



> I wish giggle. Probably another week and half of this crazy schedule. 
> 
> But diet has been much better and Eating the smaller meals more frequently seems better suited to my busy schedule. I grilled a bunch of chicken tenderloins and ate them everyday. I notice less bloating. 
> 
> If I can ever get my food and workout schedule working together at same time....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> YOU WILL!
> It will all come together.
> I read above you got promoted to clip on shoes. Woo hoo - that's great. Did you notice a big difference? My husband loves them.


I do like the all way clips. Easier to clip out and in during class. I do one legged and cheat if I don't unclip. Unfortunately haven't been able to hit gym bc of my work schedule. I am trying to find balance bc I can't catchup on time (sleep) lost. Working thru it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Stats. Down just shy of 4# in 8 days. I am eating very clean. The small meals fits crazy schedule. My stomach is noticeably flatter and clothes fitting better thru waist. At this rate I will hit goal weight of 130 in another 20 days. I know that's not going to happen bc can't sustain 4# every 8 days. I am prolly not eating enuff. Can't be stressing about that now.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Smilie:

----------


## 38onTRT

Nutrients your body needs, make sure you are getting enough or all the hard work you put in is for nada..  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nutrients your body needs, make sure you are getting enough or all the hard work you put in is for nada..


That's probably an issue. I am anemic. Just read an interesting thread on vegan lifestyle. I am probably not getting enough essential amino acids. I should probably take a daily vitamin and skip the occasional cupcake. 

I am healthier then most but not as much as I could be.

----------


## 38onTRT

My wife is anemic also, she takes an iron pill daily which helps however takes a few months for her to get back into the normal range.. I have been trying to get her to get an Ablasion for a few years now.. She is done having kids and as the older she gets(42) her monthly periods are getting worse along with her anemia.. It is tough for her to come to the realization that she is no longer able to have children and the ablasion is just the last nail in the coffin... 

Don't sweat the cupcakes, they help you mentally after a week of great eating and working out, your reward!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My wife is anemic also, she takes an iron pill daily which helps however takes a few months for her to get back into the normal range.. I have been trying to get her to get an Ablasion for a few years now.. She is done having kids and as the older she gets(42) her monthly periods are getting worse along with her anemia.. It is tough for her to come to the realization that she is no longer able to have children and the ablasion is just the last nail in the coffin...
> 
> Don't sweat the cupcakes, they help you mentally after a week of great eating and working out, your reward!


I should do iron as well. Probably feel better. When I track intake with myfitnesspal, iron is very low every day. 

Re wife. I couldn't have children and alto it was upsetting initially, I realize now it doesn't complete me as a woman - altho society defines differently. My mom was more upset. I am thrilled now - no periods no mood swings. 

One of my gf Needs an Abrasion. She too is reluctant but getting closer to scheduling. Maybe your wife will come to accept in time.

----------


## GirlyGymRat



----------


## Giggle

Hi there GGR and also 38onTRT...
I had an ablation a while back and it changed my so much for the better. I know what you mean about children and it's hard to reconcile to being "done" with that phase of my life. But after I had it done things were SO much better in that department...no more week-to-two periods make you feel like a million bucks!
Just something to think about -
Good luck

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there GGR and also 38onTRT...
> I had an ablation a while back and it changed my so much for the better. I know what you mean about children and it's hard to reconcile to being "done" with that phase of my life. But after I had it done things were SO much better in that department...no more week-to-two periods make you feel like a million bucks!
> Just something to think about -
> Good luck


I don't miss a period one bit, other then the onset of menopause. That's been no joy. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Status update. Weighed in midweek and down another lb. satisfied with this knowing that I only got 2 workouts in bc of my rotten yob is trying to consume all my time. 

Not an attractive topic to discuss (at least not comfortable in mixed company) is following:
Eating clean, small meals has been working however also notice less frequency in the poo department. Almost a whole week and nothing. Seems excessive time to wait on the poo. Gi tract works better when I workout. More workout more poo. Less workout less poo. Miss my workouts.  :Cry:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Forgot to mention. Stomach is not as bloated. More aware of water but not enuff since been thirsty. Legs looking cut. Seems I need to work the other parts of my body as much as I do legs. Might be the winning combo.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Status update. Weighed in midweek and down another lb. satisfied with this knowing that I only got 2 workouts in bc of my rotten yob is trying to consume all my time. 
> 
> Not an attractive topic to discuss (at least not comfortable in mixed company) is following:
> Eating clean, small meals has been working however also notice less frequency in the poo department. Almost a whole week and nothing. Seems excessive time to wait on the poo. Gi tract works better when I workout. More workout more poo. Less workout less poo. Miss my workouts.


lol GGR, dont feel uncomfortable we all gota poo :Wink/Grin: 

good stuff keeping up your progress and im glad to see you are heading in the right direction, i know the feeling with work consuming your life, good that you are sticking at it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> lol GGR, dont feel uncomfortable we all gota poo
> 
> good stuff keeping up your progress and im glad to see you are heading in the right direction, i know the feeling with work consuming your life, good that you are sticking at it.


Thx bunny. I can't go back. The more toned and cut I am, the more I want (within reason). Met up with a gf hadn't seen in about a year. (Other then fb). Says I look thinner. I don't know. Maybe it was bc I just poo.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Leg day 12 rep , 3 sets unless noted 
20 min stair master warmup 
45 lb stair leg dead lift 
45 clean and press x 6 
Angled leg press. 1 set 110 2/3 at 130. Maybe more if well rested.
Glute machine. 50# need to work on this. Calve. 60# 
Biceps 12 # 
Assisted pull up 105. Down from 120. (I always finish with this). Like to do one chin up come September.  :Smilie:  good to have goals.  :Big Grin:

----------


## scotty51312

Get it Girly!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Get it Girly!


Alittle sore today in places I hadn't expected. All good. All good.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

50 min cardio (that's code for an hour of spin class  :Smilie:  )

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like you are getting after it missy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Looks like you are getting after it missy!


: D

Taking a run at it this week. 

I had planned to so shoulders and arms prior to 50 min cycle class. Couldn't break away so opted for the cardio. Wednesday is rest. Thursday I am shooting for arms and shoulders. 

Legs still alittle sore from Sunday but the worst is behind me figuratively and literally!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

sounds like you are really getting after it GGR. Keep up the good work. Consistency is the key. damn if I don't have to remind myself of that as regards diet every day.

Keep working on those pullups. You'll get there. They are just harder for some than others. Females and those of us with long arms and legs just have to struggle through. Once you get that first one, you'll be ripping off 8 or 10 in a couple of months. 

Keep tha faith!

----------


## scotty51312

> Status update. Weighed in midweek and down another lb. satisfied with this knowing that I only got 2 workouts in bc of my rotten yob is trying to consume all my time. 
> 
> Not an attractive topic to discuss (at least not comfortable in mixed company) is following:
> Eating clean, small meals has been working however also notice less frequency in the poo department. Almost a whole week and nothing. Seems excessive time to wait on the poo. Gi tract works better when I workout. More workout more poo. Less workout less poo. Miss my workouts.


Give chia seeds a try. U can buy them at kroger (or whatever supermarket u live near) Mix about 2-3 tablespoons of them with water or juice. then drink them before they have a chance to sit to long. Chia seeds actually gelatinize in your digestive track and help to push toxins out and keep you moving regularly.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx DTMBro. I have my moments  :Smilie:  Food been good. I need to find room for 4 good cardio sessions a week plus weights @ least 3 times. It's a struggle lately. 

Every morning my team at work huddles for 5 min sync Session. Yesterday one gent asked if I was having a good morning. Hell yeah. My size 4 slacks are feeling loose today. bursts of laughter. Today same guy asks with a grin, are you having another good morning??? yup. pulled out my size 2 slacks this Morning  :Big Grin: 

My personal pull-up challenge. : ). 



> sounds like you are really getting after it GGR. Keep up the good work. Consistency is the key. damn if I don't have to remind myself of that as regards diet every day.
> 
> Keep working on those pullups. You'll get there. They are just harder for some than others. Females and those of us with long arms and legs just have to struggle through. Once you get that first one, you'll be ripping off 8 or 10 in a couple of months.
> 
> Keep tha faith!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Give chia seeds a try. U can buy them at kroger (or whatever supermarket u live near) Mix about 2-3 tablespoons of them with water or juice. then drink them before they have a chance to sit to long. Chia seeds actually gelatinize in your digestive track and help to push toxins out and keep you moving regularly.


Thx Scotty. I found these seeds and 3 tbsp have 14 g of Carbs, of which 12 g are fiber. I will give this a try. I am not getting enough fiber  :Frown:  

Appreciate the tip!

----------


## Giggle

Hi there!
Sounds like you are doing great, Miss Size 2!!
I'm jealous...I'll never be a 2 again. But then, I did want to put on some size haha. Never satisfied!
You should be proud.

About the fiber - I've gone to the health food store, and made a mix of psyllium and hemp powder. A tsp in a glass of water with ice, and some Crystal lite is not too bad. Put it in the blender and you're GTG...literally!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there!
> Sounds like you are doing great, Miss Size 2!!
> I'm jealous...I'll never be a 2 again. But then, I did want to put on some size haha. Never satisfied!
> You should be proud.
> 
> About the fiber - I've gone to the health food store, and made a mix of psyllium and hemp powder. A tsp in a glass of water with ice, and some Crystal lite is not too bad. Put it in the blender and you're GTG...literally!!!


Thanks for the tip. I have never used psyllium. 
I was just in the closet trying on the spring stuff. 
My size 2s are tighter then I like.  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thx Scotty. I found these seeds and 3 tbsp have 14 g of Carbs, of which 12 g are fiber. I will give this a try. I am not getting enough fiber 
> 
> Appreciate the tip!


The seeds get caught in between my teeth.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weight up a pound. Not surprised. Eating more healthy fat. Need to make an adjustment. Those extra fat calories add up quickly.  :Frown:  That and my schedule is not consistent. Only worked out twice last week. Just not enuff time in gym with all the extra avocados. LoL. 

Been reading PSMF Rapid Fat loss handbook. Interesting.

----------


## bikeral

Hi GGR. See things are going well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi GGR. See things are going well.


Hi guy! Hope u r doing well  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Hi guy! Hope u r doing well


All is good. Back to my 2 a day routine.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> All is good. Back to my 2 a day routine.


Making me look bad.....I am on a 2 day a week routine...my new crappy norm. I rather like a 40 hour job. This 50-60-70 hour crap stinks. All I did was do a good job and I got more work. One day I will learn :/

----------


## scotty51312

> The seeds get caught in between my teeth.


Haha I should have mentioned that lol Have you had one caught in your smile all day yet? They kinda look like a cavity  :Hungry:  

Hope things work out with the schedule. I'm recently unemployed, the only benefit I have is plenty of time to eat right and train

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haha I should have mentioned that lol Have you had one caught in your smile all day yet? They kinda look like a cavity 
> 
> Hope things work out with the schedule. I'm recently unemployed, the only benefit I have is plenty of time to eat right and train


Yes. I have embarrassed myself but now know to swoosh with water and take a peek in a mirror. LoL. 

Schedule is tough. No time for gym in over a week. 

@Scotty. I was between jobs and it was more stressful then having too much work. I was working out a lot.  :Smilie: . Use your connections to find another position. I lucked into my new company at a party when I least expected. Wishing you the best!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> sounds like you are really getting after it GGR. Keep up the good work. Consistency is the key. damn if I don't have to remind myself of that as regards diet every day.
> 
> Keep working on those pullups. You'll get there. They are just harder for some than others. Females and those of us with long arms and legs just have to struggle through. Once you get that first one, you'll be ripping off 8 or 10 in a couple of months.
> 
> Keep tha faith!


I haven't been gyming in over a week. I plan to run after work today. I won't give up on my pull ups.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there!
> Sounds like you are doing great, Miss Size 2!!
> I'm jealous...I'll never be a 2 again. But then, I did want to put on some size haha. Never satisfied!
> You should be proud.
> 
> About the fiber - I've gone to the health food store, and made a mix of psyllium and hemp powder. A tsp in a glass of water with ice, and some Crystal lite is not too bad. Put it in the blender and you're GTG...literally!!!


I purchased psyllium. It's working! Thx for mentioning  :Big Grin: 

I put in my coffee not realizing it was orange flavored. Definitely tastes better in water  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Compliments of Kawigirl - miss her. 
Kawigirls workout routine for woman #1
This is only a guide by all means tailored for woman (particularly or Figure) as seen by the emphasize on back and shoulders.

I thought woman here need more guidance in their weight training routine and although I'm no pro; my years have shown me what woman need as to oppose to what they think they want.

This is only one of many I've used in the past; and gave me an overall growth and quickly.


Workout A

BACK
(3) Wide Front Pulldowns - 6
(2) Wide Straight Arm Pulldown - 6
(2) Close Grip Pulldown - 6
(2) Hypers + weight - to failure

Tris
(2) DB French curl - 10
(2) Pushdowns - 10

Bis
(2) Seated alt DB Curl - 10
(2) DB Preacher Curl - 10

ABS
(3) Weighted Rope - 50
(3) Straight Crunches - 50
(3) Broom Stick turns - 10

Workout B

LEGS
(3) Laying Leg press - 15
(3) Single Leg press - 15 
(3) Glute isolation Exercise - 15
(3) Smith Squat - 15
(3) Laying Curl - 15

(2) Front Hack Squat - 20

Calves

(2) Seated Calves - 12
(2) Standing Calf Raises - 12
(2) Donkey Calf Raises - 12


Workout C

SHOULDERS
(3) Seated Smith Front Press - 6
(2) DB Shoulder Press - 6
(2) Rear Pec Deck - 8
(2) DB Lateral - 8
(2) Incline Barbell Raise - 8

CHEST
(2) Incline DB - 8
(3) Incline Machine - 8
(2) Single Arm Pec Deck - 8

ABS
(3) Weighted Rope - 50
(3) Straight Crunches - 50
(3) Broom Stick turns - 10

Workout D

LEGS
(3) Leg Press - 15
(3) Single leg Smith Lunge - 15
(3) Dumbbell Squat - 15
(3) Seated leg Curl - 15
(2) Front Hack Squat - 20

CALVES
(2) Seated Calves - 12
(2) Standing Calf Raises - 12
(2) Donkey Calf Raise - 12

use this rotation:
XABCXDA, XBCDXAB, XCDAXBC, XDABXCD - REPEAT

ideally train Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday
Struggle on last 2 reps for each exercise, if not go up in weight and don't go back down.
30 seconds inbetween sets. Training no more than 1.25 hours.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

First day of new cut. Be back in a week for update. Cheers!

----------


## RaginCajun

> First day of new cut. Be back in a week for update. Cheers!


Glad to see you are back around!

You know the drill missy!

----------


## Giggle

Hi there GGR - how are you doing? Hope things are going well.
Talk to you soon!

----------


## Times Roman

(I think someone went on biztrip/vacation?)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Life throwing me some curves and speed bumps.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

Run down and sick. Sometimes I wish I was a kid with no real responsibilities and my mommy could still make all the badness go away.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Life throwing me some curves and speed bumps.    Run down and sick. Sometimes I wish I was a kid with no real responsibilities and my mommy could still make all the badness go away.


Awww sucks that you are feeling this way.

We all have our battles, just have to get through them. 

Hope ya feel better soon!

----------


## tarmyg

Sorry to hear this GGR. Hopefully it will be better soon.

----------


## bikeral

> Life throwing me some curves and speed bumps.    
> 
> Run down and sick. Sometimes I wish I was a kid with no real responsibilities and my mommy could still make all the badness go away.


GGR, Hope things get back on track for you. Which they will. You always come back.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR, Hope things get back on track for you. Which they will. You always come back.


Thx Al. It's been going on for more than a few months. Quite a distraction from my fitness goals. Trying to address the distraction and refocus on my priorities but has been extremely draining and difficult. Recognizing that it's been impacting my personal life and health has given me strength to face the demon. It's about to become lonely and have to pull up my big girl panties. Big as in adult not the granny panty reference  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

> I purchased psyllium. It's working! Thx for mentioning 
> 
> I put in my coffee not realizing it was orange flavored. Definitely tastes better in water


I have been preaching psyllium for years!
it's such a common thing, and the perception is that "old people" use it. But I tell you what. it's one helluva way to keep your GI tract in top shape. My son takes it too, and he swears by it. Funny thing, is on days you forget to take, you know it!

And hey Girlie! Take my poll on my nutrient calculator? I want to get this thing finished up, just not sure what everyone needs or expects

---Roman

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thread closed.

----------


## tarmyg

> Thread closed.


?...

----------

